# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Tavarajunat

## Ollli-tajua

Jos nyt oikein supistetaan, olen tavarajunaharrastaja. Foorumin nimi "Joukkoliikennefoorumi", antaa sellaisen tunteen, että junakeskustelu on tarkoitettu henkilöjunille. Onko näin, että vain henkilöjunia koskevia asioita täällä käsitellään? Jos näin on, olen tullut varmaannii väärään osoitteeseen...  :Mad:

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko näin, että vain henkilöjunia koskevia asioita täällä käsitellään?


Ei suinkaan, vaan myös tavarajuniin liittyvä keskustelu on varsin tervetullutta.

----------

